# Wood chips



## cansmoke (Jul 13, 2017)

Does it make a difference whether the chips are soaked before hand?  If so, do you do a wet/dry mix?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't soak them. It only delays the wood from actually smoking. Dry wood is what you need.


----------



## cksteele (Jul 13, 2017)

yup dont wet them does nothing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep, what they said!

Dry chips!

Al


----------



## angelmurphy57 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you are using dry chips dont they burn fast? How much do you use with dry chips for a shorter smoke say 2 hrs for burgers


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 14, 2017)

Here is a link to an article about the myth of soaked wood being better.

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_soaking_wood.html


----------



## cansmoke (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  I had been using dry but kept seeing celebrity bbq chefs soak the wood and as the reason I wasn't soaking them was forgetting to, I began to wonder if it was correct.

I have a wood chip box and fill it regardless of what I am doing including burgers. I set the box right beside the hot coals Hope y'all get smoke rings on a burger. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I did a pork burger tonight with applewood. Waited until i had smoke (about 3 minutes).  For smokey burger btw, I close the lid even though the burgers are being direct grilled.

Cheers and keep on smoking.


----------

